# Delkim plus alarms



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well im sending in my Order to Iain at Angling Solutions next week. I have already talked to him via e-mail many times talking about these alarms. I wanted to upgrade my set up from the Fox SX alarms to a newer or better alarm.Dont get me wrong i think these Fox SX's are 10 times better than my Fox MX's, im just wanting new alarms..lol. I will still use my SX's for a lot of my fishing, but there are times i would like to have a VIBRATION sensing alarm.

I was tossing around the thoughts between the Delkim TX-i & the Fox RX...after lots of thought the RX is the best alarm on the market, but cost around $220 ea. also the new Delkim TX-i cost $190...im not yet ready to spend $200 on alarms, BUT when i do go the full route, i will be going to the Fox RX which has BOTH roller wheel & vibration sensing.

The Delkims use a vibration sensing system and i think for my winter fishing, buffalo fishing and dead calm summer nights this will be a great alarm..i also got the matching nightlight hangers for night fishing.

These alarms to have a lot to them, some things not offered on the FOX alarms...i'll be doing some testing/comparing of my own in Jan. on the water(hopefully) plus some side by side comparing at home.

What im ordering...?

2 x Delkim Plus Blue LED Alarm Units 
2 X Delkim NiteLite Blue LED Hangers 
2 x Solar Line Clips 
2 x Solar 30g Weights 
2 x Solar 10g Weights 


Of course i had to get BLUE...all of my alarms are blue and after seeing many other LED colors in action, i think they are the brightest most visible.

If your interested in buying some Delkim alarms, give Iain a shout through CAG...also CAG members get a 10% discount before Jan. 31st 2005.

For a look at the Delkims products check out this:
http://www.delkim.co.uk/

Now to find a new POD to put them on..hmmmm.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,man i getting the Delkim plus as well,they should 
be here shortly(knock on wood).i say the heck with fox.
iam getting 3 blue as well,but i was trempted to get the 
purple,as thier pretty bright too.the vibration is definally
the way to go IMO,and the var. led control and the night
light feature are spot on!.and they inclued the hard cases.

oh and have you thought about the solar pozzi boss ind. set
or the quiver lock set?definally worth the money.also you should
look into some of the 2 oz drag weights for your river fishing,
or the quiver lock as i bet it would be deadly on the rivers.

Delkims are the real deal and made in the UK!!!good taste
as ussual Scott.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.....great minds think alike !!
Funny you should say something about the Solar Pozi-Boss because ive ordered the Presentation Set(in BLUE) from ACS(10% discount for ACS members).
I think this is the best indicator set out as it has all three types(hanger, swinger & springer)....yep just for my river set up.....will work great with my new pair of Fox 13' 3.25tc Warriors.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greg,
I was wondering since my post is about NEW tackle...are you also buying a new POD to go with your Delkims too?
Reason im asking is im kind of thinking of a new pod myself, but not really sure if anything out there right now is worth it since i already have many pods and mostly use my Fox Quattro which is far more stable than the standard single upright type pods(Classic, Frontier, ect). I know the NEW range of Fox pods are awsome like AK's new Horizon pod which fixes that terrible twisting turing of the buzzbars(man i really hate that).
But again not sure if they would be any better than my Quattro?

I have looked at the Solar brand..but $400+ for the Globtrotter i want, not sure its really worth the price, because of all the extras like the tri-post that doesnt come standard? and i'd want to add those to make it stable.
https://www.americancarpsociety.com/store/product.php?productid=16208&cat=289&page=1

Then theres the Mini Explorer Technipeche at $350, pretty heavy and i would like to see one in person first!
http://www.royalcarp.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=74

And other than those 2 pods, all the others are the same. I know Wackerbaits sells a pod like the Technipeche "spider" style, but it looks to me like you have to tighten thumb screws so the buzzbars/mainbar dont swing upside down..not for $320...it better be rock solid!
I would like to use a Fox Skypod and would have one, but $361 for the 4 rod version i'd want its a bit too much..as i would only be using it on large rivers like the Ohio or lakes like Erie.

Which is another problem, its hard to find many pods in the 4 rod version here...yea i know Ohio is a 2 rod limit...but i'd use the 2 middle spots for holding my spod rod & marker/smartcast rod. I might just see if Paul can order me a set of Rod-Lok buzz bars, 4-rod pair.
[/color] 
Well, these are my thoughts on some new tackle....ive got LOTS to try to purchase before spring..lol

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,iam in the prossess of a major 
upgrade of tackle  i already have a
sod pod (bought for $50 in chicago)but iam 
in the prossess of aquiring all the extras
(tri-posts,bag,uprights,ect) iam also buying
a globetrotter as some situations require a
mega pod,however the sod will continue see 
most of the action.
i have seen the royalcarp technipeche and imo
its worth about half of what its going for.its a
good pod no doubt,but not for $350.trust me.
i also got a good look at the pod from wacker
baits and it isnt worth a dollar over $150 imo
either.basicly the same as the technipeche.
the sky pod is still the best of the megas that
Paul sells.
now the globetrotter i have seen several times
now and is THE mega pod.and its should be sold
with a front tripost as standard.is ACS not selling 
them with the front tri as standard?this pod is the 
real deal and worth $400.

iam trying to get away from useing fox tackle as
much as i can,except for luggage,brolly,and cart
(these they make pretty good)their alarms are good
as well(most).but i think those high dollar models 
are abit too sensitive still on the lowest settings.
those 4 mag wheels are too sensitive for my liking
(i hate hearing alarms going off due to stiff wind,ect.
drives my crazy.i have never been a big alarm person,
and have been content with the cheapest models,but
i decided its time to upgrade a bit.  

anyway Scott,iam still undicided as to my reels.
iam going to pm you to get your opinions.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, 

Thanks for your input on the Pods...yea the Glob is by far the best as everyone ive talked to that owns one says they tried it all and nothing comes close....dang now $400 for a pod..lol.

So you buying new RODS to go with new reels(lol)..ya ready to part with those Shimano's yet...if so give me first dibs on them if you decied!!

I have mixed feelings about Fox, all my Fox gear including rods have served me VERY well, but everytime i get to handle OTHER brands gear i have second thoughts about Fox...but as we all know its still the most available in the US and im hopeing that ACS will continue to grow and bring more BRANDS to the USA. And as ive said, for the most part Fox has'nt let me down completely...i just have some mixed emotions on what the heck they were thinking when they designed some of this stuff....we certainly get screwed over with the prices these bring sometimes!!!Speaking of Luggage, yea thier stuff is top notch, im going to buy a bunch of Fox stuff this winter as i really like there Evolution gear!

Talking of Rods, i did make a few purchases from Fox and Shimano and im VERY pleased so far with both...for my heavy fishing on big waters with of course either big leads for distance or method feeders, i chose the 13' 3.25tc Warrior....awsome rods!!
For most of my fishing around home or during some lake EVENTS, i bought Shimano Technium 12' 3.00tc....what a super sweet rod, i wouldnt expect anything less from a Shimano!! 
For thrashing and bashing or just out messing around i still use my Fox rods, because if i trip over one at night and break it...i'll be upset, but less than i would be if it was a high end rod.

As far as reels....im set already..lol.

Scott

Dang man, your making my wallet heat up...lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of Fox high end alarms...
Well i agree with you on very much not likeing to hear alarms BEEP everytime the wind blows. My SX's have a 5 position sensitivity control and when turned way down you have to pull atleast 4-6" of line out before it BEEPS....but on calm days set on 1 if anything touches my bait i know it pretty quick. Which i kind of like since it gets me ready for the dash to the rods...but most of the time, a single beep is followed very quickly with a steady run.
Also i use swingers and this helps to cut out any wind beeps caused by the indicator being blown to the side...im not a big hanger fan at all except on very calm days anyway. Plus if your using a heavy sinker or feeder and load the swinger heavy, this too helps get rid of false beeps.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greg,
You had your alarms out yet??
Man ive done nothing but play with my Delkim Plus alarms since they arrived.....yea i got the blue nightlite hangers to match w/Solar adjusta-ball stainless line clips & Solar add-on dragweights in 30g(4) and 10g(8)......night fishing will never be the same now...lol. 
Thanks a TON to Iain Sorrell at Angling Solutions LLC, great guy to deal with and i highly recommend contacting him if your intersted in Delkim alarms.

I cant get over the wide range of adjustment you have with these alarms..you can set them so sensitive that if a dragon fly flew into your line, they would beep, but also you can turn them down so line has to come off the BTR before they beep.
The nightlite marking is AWSOME and no need to buy expensive betalights either(or the cheaper route of buying already mixed Glowmates paint like i have for my SX & MX alarms...shhhh). These alarms have 5 different LED settings....brightness of the LED on a run can be set to normal, high & low..plus the nightlight markers can be turned off or on.
Im hooked on these alarms completely and i have'nt even caught a fish with them yet...and i think for my Buff hunting this season they'll be the ticket compared to my rollerwheel alarms!! 

Fish ON,
Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,i had a bit of a mix up while ordering from the UK.
so iam going to have to wait a another 2 weeks before
i accually get my Delks.i WILL have them,just alittle
later then expected.iam really glad you think highly of them,
'cause if you think they are pretty snazzy they must be the 
real deal!  i cant wait to get them on the pod!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg,
You will LOVE them...but if for some reason you DO NOT, give me a shout!!!
Only thing is.."and they inclued the hard cases" mine did NOT come with hard cases, kind of hard to explain, but they come with a sweet injection molded rubber form fitting thick rubber "sleeve"..its pretty cool and i was upset that i didnt get a HARD case..but im really starting to like the sleeve instead.
I'll snap a few picks tuesday when im off and post them here.
2 more nights of work to go..then its to the water to try them out!...im on day #4(12 hrs a day)...geez!

Scott

Scott


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

Greg you will like your new alarms..i have 3XDelkim TXi plus and love them...plus i can change the brightness of my lights and are loud as hell....i got the 3 alarms and receiver plus cases and said the hell with fox...i hope you like man...


----------

